
Texas Sheriff statement on operation of ride sharing companies in Austin, TX - hippich
http://imgur.com/UeTLugi
======
drivingmenuts
This is an announcement by the county sheriff's department, not the police
department. The county sheriff is an elected position, not appointed or hired,
unlike the police chief. Both the sheriff and the police department have
jurisdiction within Austin, TX (AFAIK) but the sheriff's department also has
county-wide jurisdiction.

------
swehner
I don't believe in police departments having a voice like this.

They may point out what they see, but stay clear from going beyond.

------
f3llowtraveler
Before Uber and Lyft, it was nearly impossible to catch a cab from downtown to
South Austin, since everyone was fighting over the cabs and the cabbies would
refuse to drive to South Austin. It was a nightmare.

Those city council members trying to make things difficult for Uber and Lyft
need to be tarred and feathered.

------
jostmey
I thought Texas was _supposed_ to be business friendly.

To me, this letter makes it seem like the police department in Austin works
for the public, and not for themselves.

~~~
hippich
This letter was published in response to city putting some restrictions on
ride sharing companies in Austin - [http://kut.org/post/austin-city-council-
passes-framework-rid...](http://kut.org/post/austin-city-council-passes-
framework-ridesharing-regulations-updated)

~~~
georgeecollins
Austin is a little different politically from Texas in general.

